# IL State Test (Pre test)



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Took a pre-test for Illinois State test today. Great eye opener. You could probably argue that IL state exam is a tough one. Instructor said the state has about a 60%fail rate. Not too encouraging. You have a written, Drawing, copper pipe project, PVC project, and 4" CI lead joint. 5 hour time frame. 
Felt good. Hit my fitting heights dead on. Got a nice 1" lead ring. Drawing needs work. Hoping to sit for my license in April. Looking to join you Professionals soon.. Any IL Plumbers with tips I will definently take them on.

3/4


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

3/4 MIP said:


> Took a pre-test for Illinois State test today. Great eye opener. You could probably argue that IL state exam is a tough one. Instructor said the state has about a 60%fail rate. Not too encouraging. You have a written, Drawing, copper pipe project, PVC project, and 4" CI lead joint. 5 hour time frame.
> Felt good. Hit my fitting heights dead on. Got a nice 1" lead ring. Drawing needs work. Hoping to sit for my license in April. Looking to join you Professionals soon.. Any IL Plumbers with tips I will definently take them on.
> 
> 3/4


Make sure your caulking irons do not have a mushroomed head, and your hammer should be a? I know the answer. but lets see if you know.

16 oz ball peen hammer

Highlight the t space above this text to see what I typed.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

My irons consisted of a Yarning, packing, and an inside and outside caulking. Their fairly new so heads are not mushroomed. I took two hammers. 24 oz ball peen for striking and a 5lb to break my hub for inspection. Also a laddle, but since ours were cool they wanted us to pour with theirs. 

3/4


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

3/4 MIP said:


> My irons consisted of a Yarning, packing, and an inside and outside caulking. Their fairly new so heads are not mushroomed. I took two hammers. 24 oz ball peen for striking and a 5lb to break my hub for inspection. Also a laddle, but since ours were cool they wanted us to pour with theirs.
> 
> 3/4


 Yea bring a 16 oz ball peen hammer.. it is what you are supposed to use for packing the oakum and lead..


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes sir, will do. I actually had a 16oz but was a little unsure so I grabbed the 24. Will make the change.:thumbsup:

3/4


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Take the Chicago test, you don't have to pour a lead joint.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Take the Chicago test, you don't have to pour a lead joint.


 huh wha? The city that still wants poured joints does not make that part of the test? And the State test does when almost the rest of the state prefers push gasket, no-hub and PVC. That is odd.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> huh wha? The city that still wants poured joints does not make that part of the test? And the State test does when almost the rest of the state prefers push gasket, no-hub and PVC. That is odd.


If you spent your apprenticeship working in Chicago and can't pour a lead joint you ain't gonna make it in the trade anyway, even bungalows have to have a hub adpt poured into the cast iron used to go through the foundation.


I am here to pound the lead.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

This could be a fun topic. I'll start:

A trench drain in a building is draining into an oil/gas interceptor. It is 100' of continous trench drain. What is the maximum feet the drain drops out of it can be apart?

A. 20'
B. 25'
C. 40'
D. 50'


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> This could be a fun topic. I'll start:
> 
> A trench drain in a building is draining into an oil/gas interceptor. It is 100' of continous trench drain. What is the maximum feet the drain drops out of it be apart?
> 
> ...


What the hell is an oil/gas separator?

Is it anything like a triple basin?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> This could be a fun topic. I'll start:
> 
> A trench drain in a building is draining into an oil/gas interceptor. It is 100' of continous trench drain. What is the maximum feet the drain drops out of it can be apart?
> 
> ...


I Would think its B. 25' 

I also take it that an oil/gas intercepter is a triple basin set up.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Check your code book. B. is incorrect


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Question #2

Should a dishwasher in a commercial kitchen be discharged to the grease interceptor?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Question #2
> 
> Should a dishwasher in a commercial kitchen be discharged to the grease interceptor?


 No, that is aan easy one.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

What is the vacuum breaker minimum critical level above the flood rim on a bidet?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Question #2
> 
> Should a dishwasher in a commercial kitchen be discharged to the grease interceptor?


Yes.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I have yet to pour a joint. Rolled a few many years ago, but never poured.
I want to and will visit Chicago someday just to learn that part of the trade, Of course there is the argument that you do not see too many mechanics these days that can repair a hand crank on an engine.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, the DW was easy, in fact I may have saw it phased that way on the test. Still working the trench thing. 

UAplumber, I actually do many lead joints in the form of soil adapters. Most of undergrounds are in service weight iron and when they come out of the ground we transition with PVC soil adapters. Additonally, we have to have CI going through the foundation. Get to do a Horizontal joint with running rope and putty. We always have a leading box on our trucks. A must.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh, here's a question I saw. Can you use short sweep 1/4 bends in a drainage system in the horizontal to horizontal position?

3/4


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> This could be a fun topic. I'll start:
> 
> A trench drain in a building is draining into an oil/gas interceptor. It is 100' of continous trench drain. What is the maximum feet the drain drops out of it can be apart?
> 
> ...


40'


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

3/4 MIP said:


> Oh, here's a question I saw. Can you use short sweep 1/4 bends in a drainage system in the horizontal to horizontal position?
> 
> 3/4


short sweeps hor to vert only.


Good luck on your test. Take it ASAP while it's fresh in your head.

It was stressful for me. My boss told everyone how good I was gonna do on it. I hated him for that. 

A tip for the copper project- I bolted a piece of unistrut to my tool box to clamp the down the copper. helps to keep it square and flat.

Good Luck.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you Colgar for the tip. Check the 1/4 bend close. There is an "exception"

3/4


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Colgar said:


> 40'


WINNAR:thumbup:

*890.730 is the location in the code Ratz*


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Colgar said:


> short sweeps hor to vert only.
> 
> 
> Good luck on your test. Take it ASAP while it's fresh in your head.
> ...


 
A 3/4" companion flange screwed to a piece of plywood works perfectly. It gets that project up where you can easily make it perfect.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

3/4 MIP said:


> Thank you Colgar for the tip. Check the 1/4 bend close. There is an "exception"
> 
> 3/4


 
I always use long sweeps on drainage. I think it says something to the effect of 3" and small short rad 90 can recieve grey water when connected to a stack vent arm. 

Like I said. Most of the time, if you think ahead. There is room for a long sweep.


Question #4:

Can an architect licensed in the state of IL design plumbing?

Question #5:
Can a professional engineer licensed in the state of IL design plumbing?


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Absolutely, long sweeps. However, we do alot of remolding on the north shore. There's been at least one time where we used this exception to our benefit. 

Keep those questions coming. It makes we dig in my green book all the more. I'm still stuck on that trench drain though. I give, please provide a reference.

3/4


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> WINNAR:thumbup:
> 
> *890.730 is the location in the code Ratz*


Wow I was blind as a bat last night. I should of seen the title of 890.730 "Floor drains/Trench Drains"


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I always use long sweeps on drainage. I think it says something to the effect of 3" and small short rad 90 can recieve grey water when connected to a stack vent arm.
> 
> Like I said. Most of the time, if you think ahead. There is room for a long sweep.
> 
> ...


Answer to 4 & 5 is no. From the way I understand the part of the code that refers to an licensed in Illinois architect and engineer, is the plumber can design a plumbing system not using Tables M,N, O, P and Q if the use current engineering practices and have it approved in writing by a Illinois Licensed architect or an Certified in Plumbing Engineering by the American Society of Plumbing Engineers, and approved in writing by the department.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

3/4 sounds like the old test i took in indiana. 1991. minus the pvc. breid...........:rockon:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Answer to 4 & 5 is no. From the way I understand the part of the code that refers to an licensed in Illinois architect and engineer, is the plumber can design a plumbing system not using Tables M,N, O, P and Q if the use current engineering practices and have it approved in writing by a Illinois Licensed architect or an Certified in Plumbing Engineering by the American Society of Plumbing Engineers, and approved in writing by the department.


The answers to 4 and 5 are : YES

It's in the licensing law.

Something to the effect of: No part of this act shall prevent an architect or engineer from designing plumbing systems.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Question #6.

Can a round bowl toilet be legally installed in a public restroom?

Question #7.

What is the maximum footage a clear water indirect waste drain can be ran?

Question #8.
What is the ONLY situation in which a fernco non-shielded rubber coupling can be installed in IL?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

question # 6 no it can not.

Question #7 not 100% sure but will look in the book.

Question #8 check valve on a sump pump?


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

#7 5' is max distance for indirect drain.

3/4


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> question # 6 no it can not.
> 
> Question #7 not 100% sure but will look in the book.
> 
> Question #8 check valve on a sump pump?


I believe IL state code requires a check valve with a built in shut off valve, and I have never seen one of those with rubber connections.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I believe IL state code requires a check valve with a built in shut off valve, and I have never seen one of those with rubber connections.


 So the answer to #8 is you can not use a non-shielded rubber coupling


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

IIRC the clear water indirect waste used to be 15' but it got changed.

Nonshielded on the building sewer only?


I'm not gonna look them up so I can see how wrong I am.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Colgar said:


> IIRC the clear water indirect waste used to be 15' but it got changed.
> 
> Nonshielded on the building sewer only?
> 
> ...


You don't know how right you are!

It used to be 15'. Now it is unlimited as long as it's in the same room.* clarification : this is a clear water waste.*

A fernco can only be used as a transition between different types of building sewers.

Round bowl is an obvious no-no in public restrooms.


On sewage pumps or elevator pits I use a tri-check. check, valve, and union in one unit.

I'm gonna hafta think of some tougher questions:thumbup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

How bout these:

#9 What is the minimum trap seal?

#10 What is the minimum age for a registered apprentice?

#11 Can C.O.'s be in pits or vaults if accessible?

#12 What is the maximum temp for hot water at a public lav?

#13 Can I use wire hangers on PVC?

#14 In pipe sizes 4" and smaller, what is the max distance apart for C.O.'s?

This should count for continuing ed. It's a good refresher for all.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> How bout these:
> 
> #9 What is the minimum trap seal?
> 
> ...


I don't have an IL code book, so I am just guessing.

9. 3 inches

10. 18

11. Yes

12. 110 degrees, but this is also covered by state health code, and health code supersedes plumbing code.

13. No, hangers on plastic pipe must be made of a like material, this is commonly overlooked when clevis hangers are used on PVC, though I have used plastic coated clevis hangers.

14. 50' or at every 90 degree change of direction.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> You don't know how right you are!
> 
> It used to be 15'. Now it is unlimited as long as it's in the same room.* clarification : this is a clear water waste.*
> 
> ...


I figured the "clear water" had a different length, I was going to say unlimited, if you think about it the relief pipe of a T&P is longer than 5' and the Lean will be different depending on the T&P port location and where in the room the drain is.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> How bout these:
> 
> #9 What is the minimum trap seal?
> 
> ...


#9- 2"

#10- don't know

#11- yes

#12- 110 degrees F

#13- no

#14- 50' ----- I think--I can't ever remember if it's 4" and smaller or smaller than 4


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

#10 is still unanswered. 18 is incorrect. It's in the license law....


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

16 years old??


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

question #10 is 16


----------



## drwen63 (Sep 3, 2011)

*IL. State plumbing test*



3/4 MIP said:


> Took a pre-test for Illinois State test today. Great eye opener. You could probably argue that IL state exam is a tough one. Instructor said the state has about a 60%fail rate. Not too encouraging. You have a written, Drawing, copper pipe project, PVC project, and 4" CI lead joint. 5 hour time frame.
> Felt good. Hit my fitting heights dead on. Got a nice 1" lead ring. Drawing needs work. Hoping to sit for my license in April. Looking to join you Professionals soon.. Any IL Plumbers with tips I will definently take them on.
> 
> 3/4


Went yesterday for round 2. The 5 hours are gone before you know it. If you are going for the first time just use it as a practice run. And yes you will be treated like a convict. Make sure that your paper is signed, have 1 lead ingot and wear your safety glasses as you walk in the door


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Where do I fit in if I carry a Chicago lic. yet I know the state code better than the city's,aside from being a few $ ahead at renewal time.


----------

